# FDA pet food safety video and response from Susan Thixton



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Heres a video produced by FDA to make pet owners feel "safe" about the commercial food they are feeding. 
FDA and Pet Food (video)

If anyone keeps up with Susan Thixton's work, shes a pet food safety advocate and pushing for stricter laws and regulations when it comes to the ingredient quality and truthful pet food labeling. So she created a video response to this video which everyone should watch. 
Response to FDA Pet Food Video - YouTube


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

This is why I am more glad every day that I feed raw.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thank you! I posted it on FB. I hope that my FB friends that feed the crappy kibbles will just watch it. I feel like I'm talking to no one though when I post those things lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

well, I learned something interesting I didn't know. 

Labels don't say the exact protein and fat content in the food - just the minimum. So we don't really know how much of each.

And the thing I DID know that drives me nuts - they don't say where the ingredients come from. They can tell us whatever we want to hear. If one ingredient comes from China, and the rest from the US, will they tell us that if we call them on the phone? i doubt it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> Thank you! I posted it on FB. I hope that my FB friends that feed the crappy kibbles will just watch it. I feel like I'm talking to no one though when I post those things lol.


Me too. no one ever watches it, but I keep posting!


----------

